# Huawei Matebook X Pro



## muerte92 (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir gerne das neue Huawei Matebook X Pro kaufen. Leider ist aktuell nur die Version mit 8GB RAM verfügbar. Die andere i7 Version mit 16 GB RAM ist wohl erst Anfang September da. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich eigentlich gern die 16GB Version hätte, aber ich 2 Tage bevor das Modell erscheint in die USA fliege für 4 Monate. Daher überlege ich die 8 GB Version zu kaufen. 

Ich frage mich jetzt, ob die 8GB RAM ausreichen. Bei Google Chrome habe ich im Schnitt 15-20 Tabs offen. Ansonsten spiele ich gerne Hearthstone und habe meist 1 oder 2 Word Sheets offen. 

Mein Macbook hat eine Auslastung um die 6-7GB aktuell.

Meint ihr ich komme da mit den 8GB hin? Weiß jemand, ob man den RAM da irgendwie aufrüsten lassen kann manuell?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich komme da mit den 8GB hin? Weiß jemand, ob man den RAM da irgendwie aufrüsten lassen kann manuell?


Gemäß Notebookcheck ist er "angelöätet". Wen Du also keine Elektroniker findest, der die (SMD?) Ram-Chips ablötet und andere anlötete (wenn man die denn auf dem freien Markt bekommt), wird es wohl schwierig. U.U. muss man auch nur ein paar Chips zusätzlich auflöten und dann hoffen, dass das BIOS dies auch erkennt.

Selbst der Austausch der SSD scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein wie man sich das als sparwütiger Kunde wünschenn würde.

Fazit: ich würde garnicht erst drüber nachdenken.

Was die RAM-Größe betrifft, kannst Du nur selber raten. Mir genügen 4-8 GB für meine mobilen Anwendungen, im PC sind 32 GB gerade ausreichend. Mobil bin ich aber bereit, auch mal nur exakt die Anwendung laufen zu lassen, die ich gerade nutzen möchte. Am PC bleiben auch Speicherfresser wie VisualStudio oder ein paar VMs einfach offen bis ich sie wieder brauche. Und meine dynamische Ramdisk möchte ich da auch nicht mehr missen.

Wenn ich meinen Chrome auf der Arbeit sehe, dann weiss ich nicht nur, warum ich den privat nicht nutzenn möchte. Der schluckt schon locker 2-3 GB Ram bis er mal endlich gestartet ist (keine Ahnung, was unsere IT da alles an Schrott-Plugins mit installiert). Daneben noch meine üblichen Word-Files mit ein paar hundert bis tausend Seiten, und die 8 GB sind fast voll bevor ich wirklich anfange zu arbeiten und noch ein paar Programme mehr öffnen möchte.

Ob die 20 Tabs (wie kann man da den Überblick behalten?) dann 19 inaktive ohne Speicherverbrauch sind oder 19, die im Hintergrund lustig per JavaScript weiter rechnen und viel Speicher benötigen, weisst auch nur Du. Mit 15 YT-Tabs (nur geöffnet, nicht abspielend) braucht mein FF schon locker 3 GB 

Wie man die Auslstung von MacOS mit der von Windows vergleichen kann (gehören z.B. zu den 6-7 GB auch Caches oder nicht) weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2018)

Ich würd mit den 8GB auch keinen Panikkauf machen.
Bist du auf das Notebook im Urlaub denn angewiesen?


----------



## muerte92 (29. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mit den 8GB auch keinen Panikkauf machen.
> Bist du auf das Notebook im Urlaub denn angewiesen?



Ja das bin ich leider. Es ist kein Urlaub sondern ein Auslandssemester, wofür ich halt einen neuen Laptop benötige, da mein MacBook den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Ja das bin ich leider. Es ist kein Urlaub sondern ein Auslandssemester, wofür ich halt einen neuen Laptop benötige, da mein MacBook den Geist aufgegeben hat.


Und "drüben" zu kaufen ist keine Möglichkeit? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juli 2018)

Alternativ kannst du dir auch einfach mal Zenbooks von Asus angucken. Sind recht erschwinglich und sind auch top verarbeitet.
Access Denied


----------



## muerte92 (29. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und "drüben" zu kaufen ist keine Möglichkeit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber für den Fall, dass ich dan im Zoll erwischt werde kostet es mich unmengen mehr und die Tastatur im englischen Layout hätte ich auch ungern.


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber für den Fall, dass ich dan im Zoll erwischt werde kostet es mich unmengen mehr


Man könnte ja auch mal ganz kurz über eine legale Anmeldung bei der Einreise nachdenken. Das sollte nicht nur als Student eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, Du willst vermutlich später von Deinem Job auch mal irgendwann leben können?

Legal sind es ganze 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (falls die EU bis zu Deiner rückreis das nicht doch noch ändert).

Aber die US-Tastaur bleibt natürlich das Problem.



Torben456 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du dir auch einfach mal  Zenbooks von Asus angucken. Sind recht erschwinglich und sind auch top  verarbeitet.


Leider gibt es zum Huawei Matebook X Pro keine echte  Alternative, falls das Microsoft Surface Book (II) keine ist. Der Asus  Zenbook gefällt mir persönlich zwar auch, aber den gibt es nur mit 16:9  Display. Wenn man dann auf 3:2 Wert legt und sogar ein spiegelndes  Display in Kauf nimmt (das Huawei Matebook X Pro schein keinen Stylus zu  kennen, ein 360° Scharnicht hat es auch nicht, da frage ich mich  persönlich, was man vom Touch haben sollte), bleibt m.W.n. als Alternative nicht viel übrig.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (30. Juli 2018)

Na und ob es ne Alternative gibt. Das Xiaomi Mi Air 13.3 (2018). 

Habe meines gerade zum Verkauf, inkl. deutschem Silikontastaturcover und Tasche.


----------



## fotoman (31. Juli 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Na und ob es ne Alternative gibt. Das Xiaomi Mi Air 13.3 (2018).


Netter Versuch, für Deinen Gebrauchtverkauf Werbung zu machen.

Das Xiaomi Mi Air ein einfaches FullHD-Gerät, davon gibt es dutzende und ich würde fast blind zum Zenbook von deutschen Händler greifen. Die 200g weniger Gewicht und vor allem das non-glare Display wären mir für einen Laptop viel wichtiger. Aber ich kaufe auch eher nachhaltig. Das Zenbook gäbt es für ein paar Euro mehr auch mit der gewünschten Ausstattung (bis auf das 3:2 Dispaly).



megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Habe meines gerade zum Verkauf, inkl. deutschem Silikontastaturcover und Tasche.


Den Hauptgrund, warum dies für jemanden, der keine Englische Tastatur möchte,, hast Du ja selber genannt.  Siliokongeschwabbel (ich hatte ich nie eine ZX Spectrum) ist für mich genauso keine Lösung wie Aufkleber, wenn es sich nicht um ein 150 Euro Gerät aus der Grabbelkiste handelt.


----------



## muerte92 (1. August 2018)

Bei den Zenbooks stört mich der so gut wie immer drehende Lüfter. Ich hätte gerne ein Notebook, dass noch recht lange recht ruhig läuft.


----------

